# Trivia 8/18



## luckytrim (Aug 18, 2018)

trivia 8/18
DID YOU KNOW...
Furbies were banned from the National Security Agency's  Maryland
headquarters in 1999. It was feared the toys might repeat  national security
secrets.

1. Which of these events did NOT occur in 1948?
  a. - The Great Brinks Robbery took pace
  b. - Nation of Israel established
  c. - Mahatma Gandhi assassinated
  d. - World Health Organization established
2. In the days when pirates ruled the seas, what was a  "Piece  of Eight" ?
3. What two world leaders survived assassination attempts in  1981?
4. Honored with the consumption of baked desserts, what day is  celebrated by 
geeks around the world on March 14th?
5. Which Latin term would you want to take into consideration  if you have 
just entered into a contract with a seller? (Two Words -  C.E.)
6. Which American president coined the term "axis of evil"   ?
(Bonus; Name the countries included in the  Axis...)
7. "Gasohol" is made up of gasoline and a second component.  What is the 
second component?
8. In what year did the Chernobyl nuclear disaster take  place?
  a. - 1982
  b. - 1984
  c. - 1986
  d. - 1988

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
John Denver trained with NASA hoping to be the first civilian  in space.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. a Silver Coin, the Spanish Dollar
3. Ronald Reagan and Pope John Paul II
4.  Pi Day
5.  Caveat emptor
6. George W Bush (North Korea, Iran and Iraq)
7. Ethanol
8. - c

TRUTH !!
Denver was a board member of the National Space Institute and  was awarded
the NASA Public Service medal in 1985 for his work on the  'Citizens In
Space' program. He lobbied hard to be chosen, undergoing the  NASA induction
program and making the shortlist, but in the end the decision  was made that
it had to be a teacher and Christa McAulife was chosen for the  ill-fated
mission. Denver wrote the song "Flying For Me" as a tribute to  the
Challenger crew : "Well I guess that you probably know by now  I was one who
wanted to fly, I wanted to ride on that arrow of fire right up  into
heaven.....She was flying for me, She was flying for everyone"


----------

